# 32" Fernseher oder 27" Monitor?



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Gibt es einen großen Schärfe Unterschied zwischen 32" Fernseher und 27" Monitor?
Beides FullHD.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Kommt auch etwas auf den Gebrauch an, aber im Gebrauch am PC wirst du da einen deutlichen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## loller7 (27. April 2013)

Natürlich gibt es einen Unterschied, aber ob der "groß" ist ist eher subjektiv. Brauchst du die TV-Funktion denn dringend? Wenn nicht würde ich auf jeden Fall zum Monitor greifen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Danke. In wie fern?
Hat der Fernseher einen größeren Pixel Abstand?
0, 311?

Ich überlege ob ich denn Fernseher zum fernsehen und PC benutze?
Also wo is der Unterschied in der Schärfe?
Input lag und Reaktionszeit weiß ich bescheid.
Vll ist es ja nur die größe?


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Ja, meistens besitzen Fernseher größere Pixel Abstände, da man ja überwiegend nicht so nah davor sitzt wie vor einem Monitor.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Unabhängig von der größe?
Die Frage ist ob mir 27" von der größe reicht, wenn ich 1m weg sitze und pcars spiele?
Und ob Fernseher vs Monitor bei gleicher Größe einen Schärfe Unterschied haben?
Natürlich 4xmsaa oder 8xmsaa und 16 af.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2013)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der größe?


 
Wenn beide FullHD-Auflösung haben, der eine aber 32 Zoll und der andere 27 Zoll groß sind dann müssen die Pixel zwangsläufig größer/weiter auseinander sein beim TV 

Es gibt noch andere "Probleme" dabei, TVs als PC-Bildschirm zu benutzen, beispielsweise oft horrend hohe Inputlags die ein spielen schneller Spiele unmöglich machen. Oft hat man auch Probleme mit der Schärfe, so dass auch arbeiten anstrengend werden kann.

Welche Geräte da besser und welche schlechter damit klar kommen weiß ich leider nicht (da ich eher einen sehr guten PC-TFT als TV benutze - das ist unproblematisch... )


----------



## TomatenKenny (27. April 2013)

also ich hab 32 zoll TV Philips 32PDL7906K Test Fernseher mit Smartphonesteuerung diesen hier und bin damit voll zufrieden, und so lange der Fernseher ein PC modus bietet is alles gut zwecks schärfe und so. aber ohne PC modus hätte ich den wahrscheinlich nich gekauft da das dann ziemlich bescheiden aussieht + input lag.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

@alk
Das mit dem input lag und PC Modus ist für mich klar.
Das 27" schärfer als 32" bei gleicher Größe ist, ist auch klar.

Du meinst lieber 27"als Fernseher und Monitor als Fernseher als Fernseher und Monitor?
Ich weiß nicht ob mir 27" reichen und ich habe bereits 26".
16:9 ist für Rennspiele besser als 16:10?


----------



## loller7 (27. April 2013)

Für einen Meter Sitzentfernung reicht 27" doch dicke. Zudem kannst du dir bei einem Monitor einen mit 'nem IPS-Panel raussuchen. Lohnt sich mMn viel viel mehr als das Geld in ein 5 Zoll größeren Fernseher zu investieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2013)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Du meinst lieber 27"als Fernseher und Monitor als Fernseher als Fernseher und Monitor?


 
ähm... ich antworte mal auf das was ich glaube was du damit meinst... 

Ich meinte damit, dass ein guter PC-Monitor immer in der Lage ist auch als Fernseher zu dienen (wenn einem die Größe ausreicht) aber es schwierig ist einen Fernseher zu finden, der auch als PC-Monitor ordentliche Ergebnisse erzielt ohne dabei Tausende von Euros hinzulegen.

Die Ansprüche an gute PC-TFTs sind (im gleichen Größensegment) wesentlich höher als die von TVs (was auch der Grund ist, warum ein guter 30 Zoll PC-Monitor das Vielfache eines 30-Zoll TVs kostet). Ich persönlich nutze daher meinen Monitor eben auch als TV, was aber eben nicht für große Wohnzimmer geeignet ist da er dann schlicht zu klein wäre.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Danke, genau das meinte ich.
Kleiner Raum externer HDTV Receiver.

Trotzdem gibt es gut geeignete Fernseher.
Ich habe halt schon mit einem 32" Fernseher pcars gespielt mit 4xmsaa und 16 af, aber
Es war nicht sehr scharf.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. April 2013)

Also ich wäre immer noch dafür, das wir einen Thread machen, wo man Downsamplingversuche von Fernsehern notiert, damit man eben den hohen Pixelabstand verringert. - Sorry Offtopic

Ansonsten würde ich Fernseher echt nur zum Zocken von Titel wie Assassins Creed, Rennspiele oder Batman nehmen oder vor allem für emulierte Spiele wie Tetris vom Sega oder Mario Kart 64, was auch echt lustig dann ist mit 4 Controllern. Aber ich finde Batman auf so einem Teil, 40" Samsung-Teil, richtig schmackhaft. Und wenn ich jetzt noch eine gute Graka hätte, kann man das für solche Spiele echt gut nutzen. Abstand zum Fernseher gut 3m.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2013)

Richtig, man sollte auch in Betracht ziehen was gespielt werden soll. Für Spiele wie Batman, emulierte Konsolenspiele oder sogar Strategie wie Anno oder Shogun usw. kann beinahe jedes TV-Gerät genutzt werden.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Ja genug Leistung habe ich ja und spiele Rennsimulationen.
Für Shooter habe ich ja auch meinen 26" Monitor.
Ich finde das ein sehr interessantes Thema.

Wenn es nur um die Größe gehen würde, würde ich 32" nehmen.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (27. April 2013)

Ich würde mir keinen 27" Monitor mit FullHD kaufen, zumindest sieht FullHD auf meinem NEC PA271W Interpoliert grauenhaft aus, soll heißen enorm unscharf. Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht wie das bei einem 27" Monitor mit 1080p Nativ aussieht, aber es gibt ja bereits gute und verhältnismäßig günstige 27" mit 1440p.



NiCo-pc schrieb:


> @alk
> Du meinst lieber 27"als Fernseher und Monitor als Fernseher als Fernseher und Monitor?


Darf ich das in meine Signatur aufnehmen? 



NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um die Größe gehen würde, würde ich 32" nehmen.


http://www.displaywars.com/32-inch-16x9-vs-27-inch-16x9
Ich empfinde 27" bei ca. 90 cm Abstand als mehr als genug. Der 32" wäre mir persönlich zu groß, vergiss nicht, das die Pixeldichte viel geringer ist.


----------



## instagib (27. April 2013)

Ein sehr teurer LCD kann es mit einem TFT aufnehmen. Aber unterhalb der 1000€ würde ich keinen TFT gegen einen LCD tauschen im 30" Segment.
LCDs haben zu viele Nachteile im Bezug zu Spielen.

Am gravierendsten ist der Unterschied wenn sehr viele dunkle Töne dargestellt werden.
In Tomb Raider erkenne ich am TV fast gar keine Details sobald es dunkel wird und der LCD gehört schon zu den "besseren".
Am PC sehe ich jedes i Tüpfelchen.

Man kann das per Gamma zwar hinbiegen aber das funktioniert am LCD nicht so gut wie am TFT.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Kann man mit einem 32" Fernseher mit 8 x MSAA die Schärfe im Vergleich zu einem
27" Monitor ohne MSAA ausgleichen?


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (27. April 2013)

Also im Verlgleich zu einem WQHD 27" würde ich sagen nein. 
Ich rate dir die Finger von dem 32" TV zu lassen, der ist für 1m Sitzabstand ungeeignet, da er über eine zu geringe Pixeldichte verfügt und IMO auch viel zu groß ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. April 2013)

Lieber einen 27er Monitor.. Auch wenn der TV ein PC Modus hat, ist der Monitor trotzdem besser geeignet.


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Ich habe bereits einen 26" Monitor in 16:10 aber bin an 16:9 interessiert, da ich Pcars spiele und
dann ein breiteres Bild habe.
Ich möchte den Asus VG278HE haben.
Der größen Unterschied ist allerdings gering.
Außerdem möchte ich fernsehen gucken.


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. April 2013)

Der Monitor ist net Schlecht, aber 3D ist bei deiner AMD Grafikkarte unnütz


----------



## NiCo-pc (27. April 2013)

Kann ich mit dem und meinem HDTV Receiver fernsehen gucken?
Ich brauche kein 3D.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (27. April 2013)

Schon mal hier geguckt?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## joasas (28. April 2013)

350€? Da legt man für einen Dell 100€ drauf und bekommt 3 Jahre Garantie. Da  würde ich nichts aus Asien importieren, zwar sind z.B. Chinesen oft kulant, aber naja, wie in dem Thread schon erwähnt sind die Versandkosten bei einer Rücksendung viel zu hoch. Und in weniger als einer Woche geht da fast nie etwas.


----------

